# Pretty Unbelievable



## sweaver36 (Mar 29, 2009)

A pretty unbelievable video. These hunters kept their cool pretty well. I would have been putting holes in that parachute haha. WARNING: This video may make you want to shoot your computer.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

That was on here earlier, but its still amazing to watch. Welcome to the site.


----------



## brittanypoint (Feb 15, 2009)

Those pricks would not have been laughing if a good 12 gauge had taken them out. Dont think I coulda held it. Congrats for not shooting, but I would have made an example.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I would have walked over calmly and shoved that bull horn right up their ***!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
The ones on the road were telling the hunter to get a life!!!!???? What a fricken joke!!!


----------



## szm69 (Apr 28, 2006)

Wow, that is amazing! I wonder how many bedding, nesting, feeding sites, etc that guy disturbs flying his noise maker? He probably puts more stress on the wild life than the hunters do.


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

that is crazy. i would not be happy if they put me out of work.


----------



## ECassND (Dec 28, 2008)

It would've been fun to grab that a-holes foot and drug him out of the sky!!!

Does anybody have that story/(joke) about the hunter that was harassed by peta while he walked to his deer stand. He took the un-prepared peta clown so far into the woods, that he got cold, hungry and lost? The prepared hunter was warm and had food. :lol:

I'd really like to see that story again.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

wow that is BS!! i would be hitting them outta the sky with the butt of the gun. see how they like that


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

You would think that video should be enough proof for prosecution of hunter harrasment. They showed really good restraint i would not have been able to keep my cool.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

What really ****** me off is that they antagonize this hunter, yet when someone from the other side of the fence does something, it is totally unacceptable and makes that whole group of people "bad with no morals or ethics whatsoever" as seen here,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFpoFeKg ... L&index=11


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

> You would think that video should be enough proof for prosecution of hunter harrasment.


Good point, Kurt. Not only was the pilot in violation of IL law, so too were the people doing the harassing from the road. Not sure why the county didn't address that, but I'm sure we're not hearing the whole story. I also doubt the hunting club went "out of business' as a result of SHARK, and I'm almost positive their claim that the field is now a safe haven for geese is slightly less than true, as practically every field that _might_ hold geese in IL is hunted heavily!

I think I may have handled that the old fashioned way. Maybe the county couldn't follow the ultralight, but we'd eventually find out where the pilot was :wink: ..........

...............just to talk to him...of course :lol:

PS.....

In varmint b gone's video, I missed how anyone knew who the woman was. The claim is she called to say she was being harassed prior to the video, but why were they harassing her if she did not identify herself as "the enemy"? And if they did know who she was and what she was doing, how can the claim be made that the woman was doing nothing to them?


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

You would think you could just "wing em" and get away with it.

:beer:


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Csquared, exactly my point. It's almost to much for me to take to watch it. And it could possibly just them cheering with the cowbells, that is actually quite common. The other stuff was obvious but the bells could have something else. But what do I know, I have no class whatsoever. :******:


----------



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

Guy in the airplane kept trying to hit me, so i shot his ***. If i were on public land and some tool tried that he would get shot, no ifs ands or buts about it.

He broke the law and was threatning the hunter with great bodily injury.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I thought the same thing Harry, but you never know about "the system". There's a good chance it would cost you a lot of money either way. But it gets dark every night, and after-dark conversations have been proven effective since the beginning of civil law! :wink:


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

WOW, Im not going to get into this. I think we all know what should have been done.


----------



## rock7178 (Jan 18, 2005)

WOW  That just pi$$es me right off. Who the he!! do these people think they are? :******: I couldn't hardly watch the video, it was so frustrating. I just wanted to shoot the guy flying the ultralite :sniper:


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

rock7178 said:


> WOW  That just pi$$es me right off. Who the he!! do these people think they are? :ticked: I couldn't hardly watch the video, it was so frustrating. I just wanted to shoot the guy flying the ultralite :sniper:


And then kick the **** outa the sobs yelling at him from the road.


----------



## rock7178 (Jan 18, 2005)

Agreed!


----------



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

I reported it to the FAA and this is the response i got from them

Thank you for contacting the Federal Aviation Administration (FAA) Aviation Safety Hotline. This issue has actually been brought to our attention in the past several months. It was investigated and determined to be a video from the mid 90's and therefore past our "statute of limitations" for investigations. We appreciate you taking the time to write to us with your concern however. Thank you for your understanding.

To bad they got away with it.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

> To bad they got away with it.


I'm still able to find solace by believing they didn't ! :wink:


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

Doesn't look like they got away with it completely. I found this article on their website. Hindi is the narrator of the video.

Activist guilty of interfering with hunt
January 15,1999
Mark R. Madler
Chicago Tribune

Animal-rights activist Steve Hindi was found guilty Thursday of interfering with hunters be flying a motorized paraglider toward a flock of geese to keep them from being shot.

Hindi carried with him a nylon bag containing the paraglider as he left the courtroom of McHenry County Associate Judge Gordon Graham.

Hindi, of south suburban Plano, and his attorneys, Judith and Rick Halprin, said they planned to appeal. Sentencing was set for March 7. Hindi faces up to 180 days in the McHenry County Jail and a $1,500 fine.

Hindi was charged Sept. 8, 1986, with three counts of violating the state's hunter interference law, which bars citizens from interfering with lawful hunts.

He had flown over the Woodstock Hunt Club, allegedly scaring away geese in the process. Three club employees said they watched as Hindi flew into a flock of geese, splitting the flock and sending the geese in different directions.

Since Hindi's arrest, the law had been changed to specifically ban flights over hunting areas.

The three guilty verdicts were returned after a two-day trial that included testimony from Hindi, who is the owner of an industrial fastener company and president of a Chicago-area animal-rights organization.

Hindi testifies that his presence in the skies above the hunters was meant as a form of protest. He denied flying toward the geese, saying it would have been too risky in his flimsy flying machine.

During testimony Thursday, Mitchell Caplan, a pilot of small-engine airplanes, said that wild birds present a danger to aircraft, including a paraglider.

"Geese, especially, are dangerous because they are large birds," said Caplan. "If you were to hit one you would disable the aircraft and possibly crash."

In his closing argument, Rick Halprin said that the case against Hindi was "phony" and "made up" by hunt club employees to make the protesters leave because they were bad for business.

Assistant State's Atty. Robert Beaderstadt, one of the prosecutors of the case, said that while Hindi had the right to protest he could not interfere with other people's rights.

The hunt club closed following the death of its owner in 1996.

These shark people have a different version of reality. They see what they want to see. You can't argue with them because their perception is completely flawed.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Great post, Hamm !!!!!!!!!!!!!

I knew there were pieces missing! :wink:

What are the odds of a radical leftist organization misleading us anyway? 

:beer:


----------



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

Good for him, i hope he thinks about it next time.


----------



## juiceman (Apr 15, 2009)

How do you think him or his little gay paraglider would hold up to a volley of 3.5" hevi shot? If that hunter had a nutsack he would've tackled that guy right out of the sky on one of his passes, and anyways what kind of hunt club hunts over 3doz sillos?


----------



## rock7178 (Jan 18, 2005)

The video was back from the late 90's...I would assume that is why they were hunting over sillos instead of FFD's :lol:


----------

